# Growing In The Loft In The UK



## rollingrock (Oct 20, 2010)

need some opinoins about growing in the loft???
heres wot i plan to do
board over the roof juists with plasterboard, then fix loft insulation to the board, then board over that then finish with black and white plastic for reflective so its like a sandwich, WAIT i here you say? why not insulate the roof joists then board over that??? the reason is to get cold air under the roof tiles, thus trying to creat a cold spot to stop the helicopters finding it. just gunna use 4 250w hps (they dont creat that much heat but i want to put a small oil filled radiator in to keep the space at around 65 degrese
also there will be 2 1x1x2 tents in there
i have all the materials already.
what do you think, WOULD THAT SORT OF SET UP BE EASY TO SPOT FROM THE AIR????


----------



## jondamon (Oct 20, 2010)

really hard to say.

i would try to insulate as best you can and exhaust the hot air from the tents back into your house to avoid heating up the attic.


J


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for the reply jondamon.
i was going to blow the heat back in to a unused room (filterd through a carbon filter of course) i would like to keep the room at a steady 75 degrese lights on and 68 lights off. even at 75 with all the insulation surly wouldnt pose to much of a heat issue for police to investigate??? now that winter is just about here surly all lofts will glow a little on the IR detection due to everyone putting heating one?
anymore advice is welcom


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

i am roofing loft conversion expert and i disagree with you plans. 

you should buy some kingspan tp10 100m and cut it to fit between the roof spars. if you want to go all out, do this then over the top of that put some tri-iso super 10. it is a blanket and you just tack it straight on to the spars. expensive but will stop you roof glowing white to a chopper. you won't need plaster board then, you will need an exhaust however as there will be a lot of heat/moisture build up.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

ventin in to a room in the house is a good idea, free heating lol


----------



## stickybob (Oct 21, 2010)

i did the same with kingspan in an out house, looked out yesterday after a freezing night and the roof was covered in ice - happy days kingspan rocks


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

tri iso super 10 is better,its thin(abou 20mm) no cutting and slotting in, just roll it over the joists and tack as you got, also its reflective and i think i'm right in saying it out perfoms pretty much anything else. 

i strongly reccommend it


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 21, 2010)

ghb said:


> tri iso super 10 is better,its thin(abou 20mm) no cutting and slotting in, just roll it over the joists and tack as you got, also its reflective and i think i'm right in saying it out perfoms pretty much anything else.
> 
> i strongly reccommend it


thanks GHB 
so what price am i looking at per roll??


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 21, 2010)

just had a look online but can only find it in sheet/block form.


----------



## stickybob (Oct 21, 2010)

b&q also have a thermal roll made of foil covered bubble wraP with a foam lining - only 5mm thick but 95% uv proof - £18 a roll - used as well as kingspan for peace of mind


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

i get it for around £140 a roll with my trade account, you will prob pay more than that. look around on the net: ACTIS tri-iso super 10.
it is a 20 square metre roll and as i said you just roll it out on the inside of the spars and tack it as you go, so easy and because it is so thin it makes your room bigger. no need to put up plasterboard etc because it is wipe clean and reflective. 

give it a go, you dont even need a tent but seeing as you already got them it will do no harm, you could stagger your flowering times or have two different strains with different flowering times as to be perpetual.

good luck with the growin


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for your help ghb, just gave you rep+
i will have a look and see wot i can come up with


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2010)

let me know what you do, takes some pics an shit please or do a journal.


----------



## ginga (Oct 21, 2010)

my friend is doing something similar,never really thought about heat lamps but he is only using one 250w in a budd box,insulation is awful and is freezing at night he has them 12/12 just now through the night do any of you guys think that will be warm enough to keep his girls ok during the day around 6c air temp or will that kill them at that tempreture he did well in the summer,only six weeks left of flowering i think surrounding the tents with king span would be good but no harm in being para bout the birds would the babies suffer in daytime tempretures when some days can be probably only 4 to 8 degrees c then the light should keep them warm at night ?answers on a postcard please...


----------



## ze4 (Oct 21, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about the choppers.
Ive been growing in my loft for years with 4x1000w and never once had a knock at the door. In fact i dont know of a single person that has been busted by a chooper


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 22, 2010)

ze4 said:


> I wouldnt worry about the choppers.
> Ive been growing in my loft for years with 4x1000w and never once had a knock at the door. In fact i dont know of a single person that has been busted by a chooper


hi ze4
were you from country wise?? if your from the states the law as i understand in the states is they can't use choppers to detect grow ops anymore, something about your constitutal rights. so hows your loft set out you must have it WELL insulated??


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 22, 2010)

ghb said:


> let me know what you do, takes some pics an shit please or do a journal.


i will be starting it this weekend hopefully? and i will take photos from start to finish, infact i will do a proper grow journel this time instead of my half finished ones lol. i will keep you updated and post links to it.
at the moment i am vegging 5 swiss cheese and 5 auto flowering called QUICK ONES by royal seeds. and 4 are in second week of flower, 2 in dwc and 2 in coco, the ones in the dwc's are powering along. and i thought coco was the best. but we will see one harvest day


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

ginga said:


> my friend is doing something similar,never really thought about heat lamps but he is only using one 250w in a budd box,insulation is awful and is freezing at night he has them 12/12 just now through the night do any of you guys think that will be warm enough to keep his girls ok during the day around 6c air temp or will that kill them at that tempreture he did well in the summer,only six weeks left of flowering i think surrounding the tents with king span would be good but no harm in being para bout the birds would the babies suffer in daytime tempretures when some days can be probably only 4 to 8 degrees c then the light should keep them warm at night ?answers on a postcard please...


 
i have a 450w electric radiator in my grow tent (2.4x1.2x1.2m) it is on a timer so when the lights go out the heater kicks in. it works a treat, if you were to add extra insulation on the grow cab i think it would be too hot lights on and too cold lights off.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2010)

i grow in a loft in the UK and i run 1x400w hps n 1x600w hps without loft insulation and it doesnt show at all on a thermal imaging system when you look at the house from out side


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2010)

Saerimmner said:


> i grow in a loft in the UK and i run 1x400w hps n 1x600w hps without loft insulation and it doesnt show at all on a thermal imaging system when you look at the house from out side


im sure the ones the police use are likely to be a lot more powerful.
i only say this for your protection, i saw a programme where the police said that they use the helicopters as one of the main tools for gathering info on potential "cannabis factories".
i also read in the paper that they acted on this intelligence alone to raid a womans house who wasn't even growing, she just had poor insulation. you would think they would need more evidence than just a warm roof, idiots.


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2010)

ghb said:


> im sure the ones the police use are likely to be a lot more powerful.
> 
> maybe but if its good enough for the british army its good enough for me(my mate borrowed one from his kit on base)


----------



## ckckck (Oct 22, 2010)

hmm i think ur gonna run into problems its getting fucking cold here in the uk im from the midlands aswell i think ur gonna have problems with it being to cold when light are off just my opinion gd luck m8


----------



## nitrofish (Oct 22, 2010)

I also want to build my grow room in my attic. I have enough room and space to actually build a room in the attic. So if i insulate the walls, ceiling and floor appropriately without it touching the roof framing will i be ok as far as a heat signature? I will be exhausting grow room air into basement/crawlspace. To control cooling and heating i will be using my house's HVAC system. Am I on the right track? 
Thanks


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 25, 2010)

well i havnt done jack shit this weekend just chillin? CKCKCK you are right about being cold here, last night was -2 and its gunna get colder.
at the end of the day all i want to do is keep the loft around 65 degreese lights off just ordered 2 of them 2ft tube heaters, problem is there is no thermostat on them,(didnt realise that when i ordered them) but i could use them in another room to keep it warm at night.
then i will get a 400w oil fillied radiator (thats what i should have done from the start) i will take some pics later 2day and post them so i will continue useing this thread as a journal from start to finish.
but i wont start any work untill all my items have arrived? should be in the next day or so.


----------



## bigsyko75 (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesting thread,as a uk grower myself i've noticed the day and night time temps dropping really cold and as i'm growing in the garage i decided to get some heating in the growroom so i bought myself a 2ft 180w tube heater for £15 and a thermostat to go with it at £19,not sure if i'm allowed to post links on here but if anyone wants a cheap deal pm me i'll send you the link


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 25, 2010)

bigsyko75 said:


> Interesting thread,as a uk grower myself i've noticed the day and night time temps dropping really cold and as i'm growing in the garage i decided to get some heating in the growroom so i bought myself a 2ft 180w tube heater for £15 and a thermostat to go with it at £19,not sure if i'm allowed to post links on here but if anyone wants a cheap deal pm me i'll send you the link


hi BIGSYKO75
all info is welcome on this thread, was the thermostat easy to install?? but surly for the combined price you payed you could have got a oil filled rad for less around the £25 mark (i think)? on a second note does the tube heater do its job efficiently


----------



## bigsyko75 (Oct 25, 2010)

Easy rollingrock yeah the thermostat is a plug in one,you set the desired temp and away you go,already had a 450w oilfilled rad last year but it used to much leccy so i opted for the tube heaters again there great n not as bulky,the tube heater does its job great for my space and keeps res temps stable too.
This is the tube heater i bought.
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/PHTH3.html
And this is the thermostat.
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Wiring_Accessories_Menu_Index/Therostats_All/Therm_1/index.html


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the post, didnt know you could get plug in ones untill now? i have only stayed away from them because the ones i saw meant they had to be hard wired into the appliance.
nice one m8.


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 26, 2010)

does anyone know how i can transfere this thread into a grow journal section???


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2010)

you can't unfortunately, you can only post a link to the grow journal.


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 26, 2010)

morning GHB
thanks for that, i will have a think about weather to start a new thread for the journal.
will keep you all posted


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 28, 2010)

this is the link to my grow journal
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/379752-swiss-cheese-quick-ones-2-a.html#post4829294


----------



## ginga (Oct 28, 2010)

ghb said:


> i have a 450w electric radiator in my grow tent (2.4x1.2x1.2m) it is on a timer so when the lights go out the heater kicks in. it works a treat, if you were to add extra insulation on the grow cab i think it would be too hot lights on and too cold lights off.


tent is only got a base of 1200 square,theres not enough room for a radiator,got i wish there was if he was to make room it would mean sacraficing a couple to make room ,which am sure would be to hard to take,,sounds similar,but it is not completely zipped up(joists)i think am gonna have to go with the insulatoin and try and box it up best i can and hope for the best,bring on the spring.


----------



## ghb (Oct 28, 2010)

ginga said:


> tent is only got a base of 1200 square,theres not enough room for a radiator,got i wish there was if he was to make room it would mean sacraficing a couple to make room ,which am sure would be to hard to take,,sounds similar,but it is not completely zipped up(joists)i think am gonna have to go with the insulatoin and try and box it up best i can and hope for the best,bring on the spring.


you could put the radiator outside of the tent.
like i said earlier insulation will do very little to help this situation. as long as the temps stay above freezing you will be ok anyway.


----------



## rollingrock (Oct 29, 2010)

ginga said:


> tent is only got a base of 1200 square,theres not enough room for a radiator,got i wish there was if he was to make room it would mean sacraficing a couple to make room ,which am sure would be to hard to take,,sounds similar,but it is not completely zipped up(joists)i think am gonna have to go with the insulatoin and try and box it up best i can and hope for the best,bring on the spring.


hey ginga
what about the 1ft tube heaters ther only like 60watts or something surly there is space for that?


----------



## ginga (Oct 30, 2010)

mmm,not really,the tents packed out to the neck,going to go with a small 450w oil filled radiator,i have managed to find one small enough to sneak in with a thermostat,cheers ghb,god shout,the tube heaters will be a bit dodgy nothing to fix them to ,thanks for the advice though,winter growing n the uk sucks cock..... fingers crossed!
perlite is the way forward!


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 1, 2010)

well i managed to insulate the loft.
heres what i did,
insulated the truses with 170mm thick insulation (b&q less than £4 a roll) think it was a top up sort of insulation really cheap, then boarded on top of that with plasterboard, then rolled out the insulation and split it (made it thinner) and used 10mm staples to fasten that to platerboard.
i noted the temp up there before i went to work this morning and it was 72degrese in the loft space and 78degrese in the tents, thats without any heating on. also i put a layer on top of the tents as well, hopefully to stop heat loss at the top of tent.
if i can keep it at 65degrese outside tent and dont have to much frost melt from the roof then i did what i set out to do.
total cost for all insulation less than £40.


----------



## pvpothead (Nov 1, 2010)

to stop police thermal cameras from pickin up heatspots line the inside of your roof with lead


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 1, 2010)

pvpothead said:


> to stop police thermal cameras from pickin up heatspots line the inside of your roof with lead


 never heard of useing lead before??? that would cost a furtune and would weigh a ton on the roof.
i dont think 2x 250w cfl's and one 250w hps light would give off enough heat for them to detect??? but tips is what i am after
thought tinfoil was a good reflecter of uv heat


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> never heard of useing lead before??? that would cost a furtune and would weigh a ton on the roof.
> i dont think 2x 250w cfl's and one 250w hps light would give off enough heat for them to detect??? but tips is what i am after
> thought tinfoil was a good reflecter of uv heat


i think you will be fine with what you have done, i think the only instance in which you might have problems is if we have a winter like last years. i definately wouldn't do the lead idea, it costs £40+ per square metre so imagine the costs for lining a whole roof with lead.
oil filed radiators on timers is all you need, the lights wont give off too much heat for the chppers to spot.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 1, 2010)

hi ghd.
hope your right, and i hope we dont have a winter like last year, god it was so cold, did a lot of damage to the car, burst pipes, cracked radiator, even a cracked windscreen. (didnt help the fact the wife poured a kettle full of boiling water on it to defrost it) doh....
but i got my own back when i knocked paint on to her shoe rack when i was painting.£400 worth of shoes knackerd, good job we are insured. lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2010)

the joys of marriage.......


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 1, 2010)

ghb said:


> the joys of marriage.......


tell me about it.....
anyway decided to get some black and white plastic and put this over the insulation (somehow) it will tidy it up abit and its cheap..
me thinks about march i will do 20 plants but not in the tents so i can stop for the summer and restart in september and i am thinking of doing 20 differnt strains then i have all summer to try them out. plus because its all for me i dont have to buy any contaminated weed off the streets, thus fueling the criminals...... 
just had a thought????
if i get done for growing for my own personal use i am classed as a criminal, and if i get caught for growing for profit i am still a criminal..........
hmm interesting thought lol


----------



## ghb (Nov 1, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> tell me about it.....
> anyway decided to get some black and white plastic and put this over the insulation (somehow) it will tidy it up abit and its cheap..
> me thinks about march i will do 20 plants but not in the tents so i can stop for the summer and restart in september and i am thinking of doing 20 differnt strains then i have all summer to try them out. plus because its all for me i dont have to buy any contaminated weed off the streets, thus fueling the criminals......
> just had a thought????
> ...


 

i know mate it is bollocks, they need to hurry up and sort it out so we can grow for our own pleasure.

as for growing 20 different strains i wouldn't really recommend it, you can have loads of problems doing multi strain grows and it is a full time job looking after them.
i'm currently doing 7 different ones and will have my hands full trying to keep the canopy even so that one plant doesn't over take all the others and steal their light. you also have to take into account that different strains need different levels of care and nutrients, some respond better to different growing methods etc, it can take you several crops of the same strain to dial in the perfect method, for example how much nutes, how long to flower, what training method to use, how long to veg, feeding cycles and so on. i have been feeding my plant every 3 days in the coco, i left it 4 days and yesterday when i checked on them the lemon skunk was all droopy and starving and the other 3 varieties were all happy and healthy, this tells me that the lemon skunk requires more nutes and has thirsty roots.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 2, 2010)

ghb said:


> i know mate it is bollocks, they need to hurry up and sort it out so we can grow for our own pleasure.
> 
> as for growing 20 different strains i wouldn't really recommend it, you can have loads of problems doing multi strain grows and it is a full time job looking after them.
> i'm currently doing 7 different ones and will have my hands full trying to keep the canopy even so that one plant doesn't over take all the others and steal their light. you also have to take into account that different strains need different levels of care and nutrients, some respond better to different growing methods etc, it can take you several crops of the same strain to dial in the perfect method, for example how much nutes, how long to flower, what training method to use, how long to veg, feeding cycles and so on. i have been feeding my plant every 3 days in the coco, i left it 4 days and yesterday when i checked on them the lemon skunk was all droopy and starving and the other 3 varieties were all happy and healthy, this tells me that the lemon skunk requires more nutes and has thirsty roots.


i have thought about all the problems like you said and gunna think some more, maybe a few strains and double up on each strain i.e...
bigbud x2
white widow x2
lemon haze x2 
or even x3 or 4 of a few strains.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 2, 2010)

loft is sitting at a nice 68 degrese at the moment lights off without heater on.
i hate frosts but in a way would like a good sharp frost to test the loft (and kill the cold and flu bugs), dont want to be the only one without frost on the roof do i


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> i have thought about all the problems like you said and gunna think some more, maybe a few strains and double up on each strain i.e...
> bigbud x2
> white widow x2
> lemon haze x2
> or even x3 or 4 of a few strains.


 
that sounds like an idea, everyone loves a bit of variety myself included, just keep an even canopy and you'll be on to a winner



rollingrock said:


> loft is sitting at a nice 68 degrese at the moment lights off without heater on.
> i hate frosts but in a way would like a good sharp frost to test the loft (and kill the cold and flu bugs), dont want to be the only one without frost on the roof do i


 
nice temps, as i said earlier you will be fine until the temps are below 0 for extended periods, then you will need to be running the heater for an hour before and after lights come on. as for the frost it is a dead give away when both next door houses have frosty roofs and yours is clear. cross that bridge when you come to it


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 2, 2010)

what i have done is put the flowering tent to the back of the loft against the end wall and sealed the out take duct into the chimney (which in turn throws any unwanted heat into there) plus the boiler and gas fire heat goes there as well, (thats why i sealed it in the brick work) to stop fumes entering the loft space, as its against this wall any heat lost through the roof SHOULD be near the chimny stack, and thats the first place frost melts on roofs (in my own observasions any how).
not to worried about the veg tent as there only cfl's and heat from them is not much.


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> what i have done is put the flowering tent to the back of the loft against the end wall and sealed the out take duct into the chimney (which in turn throws any unwanted heat into there) plus the boiler and gas fire heat goes there as well, (thats why i sealed it in the brick work) to stop fumes entering the loft space, as its against this wall any heat lost through the roof SHOULD be near the chimny stack, and thats the first place frost melts on roofs (in my own observasions any how).
> not to worried about the veg tent as there only cfl's and heat from them is not much.


sounds kosher


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 2, 2010)

i will post a pick up later, it looks like batmans cave, and i'm not jokeing.
thats why i need to fix some b/w plastic on there but god knows how as its so bulky now.
any ideas


----------



## ghb (Nov 2, 2010)

pics are the answer to my question about your question.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 2, 2010)

ghb said:


> pics are the answer to my question about your question.


lol, i will post the pic later and hopefully you can give me the answear to my question which is awaiting your answear to my question??


----------



## ginga (Nov 2, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> never heard of useing lead before??? that would cost a furtune and would weigh a ton on the roof.
> i dont think 2x 250w cfl's and one 250w hps light would give off enough heat for them to detect??? but tips is what i am after
> thought tinfoil was a good reflecter of uv heat


shit the insulation in the area i stay in is all really bad,shit i even had a "goverment grant" leaflet shit thriugh my door, this whole neighbour hood just leaks heat from the roof,as for lead,are you mental?sounds perfect what you have.unless your outside a build up area ,and we get snow like last year ,get a ladder and clear the snow off your roof and your neighbours if you have any,to get the snow off the roof to stop rones,gutters,down pipes etc from getting damaged.doing your bit for the community and all that,your on it rolling one,keep at it.paying for shit weed blows.the dutch should have a tv show.


----------



## ginga (Nov 2, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> i have thought about all the problems like you said and gunna think some more, maybe a few strains and double up on each strain i.e...
> bigbud x2
> white widow x2
> lemon haze x2
> or even x3 or 4 of a few strains.


get white russian.i swear its the shit.my first grow,its the best shit i ever smoked.


----------



## ginga (Nov 2, 2010)

heres a look at the white russian,and it will give you an idea of the tent size for 3 plants at 32 inch,unless you get clones it breaks your heart i found a few went hemaf after a bit of hard work,but shit,it aint science just gives ud=s something to look forward too!it getting well cold ,do you guys think a small 450 w oil filled would cost that mush to run to keep it warm as said before just a nise blanket i think would work,and were am from were not far o 0c give it 3 weks am needing 7 to be able to have a green xmas........


----------



## ginga (Nov 2, 2010)

am no expert but run with 6 they all sound tast,if they all make it they should see you thrugh to spring were it warms up,again with advice from people its not that hard,i was taught how to clone recently and thought there would be a lot more to it, will stick some pics of my friends project tomo,again,good chat,if only i syaed some where warm and legal........


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ginga said:


> shit the insulation in the area i stay in is all really bad,shit i even had a "goverment grant" leaflet shit thriugh my door, this whole neighbour hood just leaks heat from the roof,as for lead,are you mental?sounds perfect what you have.unless your outside a build up area ,and we get snow like last year ,get a ladder and clear the snow off your roof and your neighbours if you have any,to get the snow off the roof to stop rones,gutters,down pipes etc from getting damaged.doing your bit for the community and all that,your on it rolling one,keep at it.paying for shit weed blows.the dutch should have a tv show.


ginga
if you need to insulate your loft take a look at the B&Q website there doing offers on at the minute 5meters long by 1 meter wide 170mm thick insulation for less than £4. it's only a top up sort of insulation though but for what i needed its done the job, looks a mess though but i am happy with it, i will post a pic up soon, as i need advice on how to attach some b/w plastic over the insulation.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ginga said:


> View attachment 1246634View attachment 1246633View attachment 1246632heres a look at the white russian,View attachment 1246631and it will give you an idea of the tent size for 3 plants at 32 inch,unless you get clones it breaks your heart i found a few went hemaf after a bit of hard work,but shit,it aint science just gives ud=s something to look forward too!it getting well cold ,do you guys think a small 450 w oil filled would cost that mush to run to keep it warm as said before just a nise blanket i think would work,and were am from were not far o 0c give it 3 weks am needing 7 to be able to have a green xmas........


ginga, what was the dry weight in the 3rd pic


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone no how i can attach black and white plastic to this lot
i know its not the best job in the world but it will do, (i think lol)
thats the best pics i can do, as i dont have much more room, i will try and get a couple more up tonight, i am thinking of setting a third tent up for seeds and clones so i can give the veg tent some room i have just got the space for a dr80,.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ginga said:


> View attachment 1246634View attachment 1246633View attachment 1246632heres a look at the white russian,View attachment 1246631and it will give you an idea of the tent size for 3 plants at 32 inch,unless you get clones it breaks your heart i found a few went hemaf after a bit of hard work,but shit,it aint science just gives ud=s something to look forward too!it getting well cold ,do you guys think a small 450 w oil filled would cost that mush to run to keep it warm as said before just a nise blanket i think would work,and were am from were not far o 0c give it 3 weks am needing 7 to be able to have a green xmas........


carn't you get a small tube heater? i think a 1foot one would do it and there only like 80watts.
nice buds by the way


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> anyone no how i can attach black and white plastic to this lot
> i know its not the best job in the world but it will do, (i think lol)
> thats the best pics i can do, as i dont have much more room, i will try and get a couple more up tonight, i am thinking of setting a third tent up for seeds and clones so i can give the veg tent some room i have just got the space for a dr80,.


 
i think you will have to staple the plastic over the top of where you attached that insulation, just feel for a beam as you roll out it out. if the plastic isn't secured to the wood it will most likely not stay up.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> i think you will have to staple the plastic over the top of where you attached that insulation, just feel for a beam as you roll out it out. if the plastic isn't secured to the wood it will most likely not stay up.


the insulation is stapled to the plasterboard underneath 10mm staples and that only just did the job, so i dont think the staples would attache the plastic, any other idea's??? also the corners of the big tent dig in to the insulation but i think i can get round that?


----------



## ghb (Nov 3, 2010)

well i wouldn't recommend attaching to to the the insulation because it will sag and eventually drop off. maybe try some clout nails or batten over the plastic so it is supported right the way along its length


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ghb said:


> well i wouldn't recommend attaching to to the the insulation because it will sag and eventually drop off. maybe try some clout nails or batten over the plastic so it is supported right the way along its length


thats exactly what i thought use battons then screw every thing to that, i think i made it tuff on myself doing it this way, but i wanted a good warm loft, AND my bedroom is loads warmer at night so i killed to birds with one stone.


----------



## ginga (Nov 3, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> ginga, what was the dry weight in the 3rd pic


 the dry weight broke mebig tip ,dont weigh pre cure,it was 46g wet 19 curedstill was the dogs nuts,thanks for the comment,i was kinda proud o them to


----------



## ginga (Nov 3, 2010)

rollingrock said:


> the insulation is stapled to the plasterboard underneath 10mm staples and that only just did the job, so i dont think the staples would attache the plastic, any other idea's??? also the corners of the big tent dig in to the insulation but i think i can get round that?


clout nails with washers or small coach bolts with washers even plaster board fixings into the beams and heavy duty fixings,shit man you done some good work there,do you relly need the plastic?wish i had that insulation...


----------



## ginga (Nov 3, 2010)

or even 4 by 1 lengths of wood?am no carpenter but would that work?


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ginga said:


> clout nails with washers or small coach bolts with washers even plaster board fixings into the beams and heavy duty fixings,shit man you done some good work there,do you relly need the plastic?wish i had that insulation...


reason i want the plastic up is so around march i can do a grow in the loft with out the tents then stop at the end of may due to heat and start in september, i would like to do 20 plants, something the tents carnt do unless its a small sog grow,
the screws with washers sound a good idea though


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 3, 2010)

ginga said:


> or even 4 by 1 lengths of wood?am no carpenter but would that work?


4 by 1 lenghts of wood?? do u mean 4foot long by 1" thick, cos 4" by 1" wood be to thick and costly, i could try lattes or the screw with the washer


----------



## EZlad (Nov 3, 2010)

ckckck said:


> hmm i think ur gonna run into problems its getting fucking cold here in the uk im from the midlands aswell i think ur gonna have problems with it being to cold when light are off just my opinion gd luck m8


oil pan heater....get a thermostat switch too,to regulate it,set it to 75 or wotever,wen it hits below,boooooooooooooooom it comes on n stops ur girls from shiverin.hope this helps


----------



## EZlad (Nov 3, 2010)

be careful dude.depends wot ur area is like rollinrock..i lived in leeds were high grade is everywere,in a student area were ther wer bare choppers.too many rooms get busted cos of silly signs.cover everything .its worth puttin moneny in.good idea too for exhaustin warm air bk into house


----------



## EZlad (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Heating_Index/Therm_1/index.html

get this,15 squid.plug into socket,den plug in oil pan heater .job done. i have exact same 1 they are sick.hope dis helps.wot strain shottingham mandem?


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 4, 2010)

EZlad said:


> be careful dude.depends wot ur area is like rollinrock..i lived in leeds were high grade is everywere,in a student area were ther wer bare choppers.too many rooms get busted cos of silly signs.cover everything .its worth puttin moneny in.good idea too for exhaustin warm air bk into house


ezlad
thanks for your comments, to be honest i think the 3 main reason's rooms at uni's get busted is 1,MOUTH, no one can keep quite. 2, ELECTRICITY, the boss's do regular checks on electric useage, 3, SMELL, it only takes 1 person to spliff up and the smell is enough to get a room search.


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 4, 2010)

EZlad said:


> http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Heating_Index/Therm_1/index.html
> 
> get this,15 squid.plug into socket,den plug in oil pan heater .job done. i have exact same 1 they are sick.hope dis helps.wot strain shottingham mandem?


already orderd one of these, another poster gave me a link, thanks anyway, as soon as it arrives i will plug it in and let you all know wot there like?


----------



## rollingrock (Nov 5, 2010)

just had delivery of my plug in thermostat and 3ft tube heater, just tryed the heater to make sure it worked (you know what the delivery people can be like) and it works fine, left it on for half an hour and thermostat cuts off to what i set it at.
dam do these things get hot and at less than 200 watts i would definitly advice this than an oil filled rad.

will hook it up before the weekend is out.


----------



## bloomfields (Feb 5, 2011)

i have been reading this thread and have been loft growing for 15 years , i run 3x600 and 1 250w hid's , never had problem with heat signatures , it is advisable to have your lights on in the day time <---- obvious i know , you would think!!! i have never insulated it out on either house , i think ppl who cant keep there mouths shut and brag , like to blame it on the chopper, how many ppl who got busted for growing were told by the police ""oh yeah "the chopper got you" it aint happening , plus dont believe everything u see on tv , these programs are the cheapest way for the police to deter you from growing , its complete propaganda, i use black/white pvc to errect my tents and i use a thermostat fan heater to keep temps up in the winter gl with ur grow
=DView attachment 1425197


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 6, 2011)

bloomfields said:


> i have been reading this thread and have been loft growing for 15 years , i run 3x600 and 1 250w hid's , never had problem with heat signatures , it is advisable to have your lights on in the day time <---- obvious i know , you would think!!! i have never insulated it out on either house , i think ppl who cant keep there mouths shut and brag , like to blame it on the chopper, how many ppl who got busted for growing were told by the police ""oh yeah "the chopper got you" it aint happening , plus dont believe everything u see on tv , these programs are the cheapest way for the police to deter you from growing , its complete propaganda, i use black/white pvc to errect my tents and i use a thermostat fan heater to keep temps up in the winter gl with ur grow
> =DView attachment 1425197


Except for the part where busts in California went up by about double when the DEA started employing FLIR technology. FLIR doesn't deter anyone from growing, it just deters them from growing in uninsulated areas and exterior rooms on their homes. 

Also, your room is insulated. You have what ever that smaller upside down V shape structure is between your lights and the surface of your roof. Undoubtedly you also have an exhaust leading to another room I would assume, unless you're just venting out of your chimney, so your heat signature would be significantly diminished. By the time air leaves the smaller structure where you grow and spreads out in your room, by the time it leaves your home its cooled off to the point where it's not going to show up on a FLIR


----------



## bloomfields (Feb 6, 2011)

ExDex1x1 said:


> Except for the part where busts in California went up by about double when the DEA started employing FLIR technology. FLIR doesn't deter anyone from growing, it just deters them from growing in uninsulated areas and exterior rooms on their homes.
> 
> Also, your room is insulated. You have what ever that smaller upside down V shape structure is between your lights and the surface of your roof. Undoubtedly you also have an exhaust leading to another room I would assume, unless you're just venting out of your chimney, so your heat signature would be significantly diminished. By the time air leaves the smaller structure where you grow and spreads out in your room, by the time it leaves your home its cooled off to the point where it's not going to show up on a FLIR


ok im in the uk , so i cant comment about california , i do know this though , the police are heavy on propaganda and scaremongery in the uk , 
i only passive exhaust and i have 3 of those tents , i guess the aircon unit thats cools my attic is defusing my heatsignature, i have an air con pipe along the floor of each flower room , i also know alot of ppl here growing in there lofts, without insulating the roof tiles , i was not suggesting for 1 min that ppl grow in there loft without a tent or such


----------



## wiimb (Jul 30, 2011)

i firstly started out with friends and the grew in my loft in the uk, but the loft was already done out, flooring walls lights etc.......
i had 10 plants and 4 400watt and i had the choppers over all the time and i never got picked up at all, but i think i might of been lucky or just the fact that i kept my mouth shut at all times.
*loose lips sinks ships* thats my moto!!
Peace!


----------



## chemi (Jul 30, 2011)

rollingrock said:


> at the end of the day all i want to do is keep the loft around 65 degreese lights off just


Is this 65 degrees Celsius or Fahrenheit? As you mention growing in the UK.
As if that if that is Celsius, I'd watch out.

Also, at the start of the year, when we had a load of snow hit us, all the houses on my road where covered in snow except one.
That house got raided about a month later for growing up in his loft.
So keep safe!


----------



## WeeGogs (Jul 30, 2011)

rollingrock said:


> need some opinoins about growing in the loft???
> heres wot i plan to do
> board over the roof juists with plasterboard, then fix loft insulation to the board, then board over that then finish with black and white plastic for reflective so its like a sandwich, WAIT i here you say? why not insulate the roof joists then board over that??? the reason is to get cold air under the roof tiles, thus trying to creat a cold spot to stop the helicopters finding it. just gunna use 4 250w hps (they dont creat that much heat but i want to put a small oil filled radiator in to keep the space at around 65 degrese
> also there will be 2 1x1x2 tents in there
> ...


 
how many people have converted their lofts in to bedrooms in the uk, and how many have got a central heating radiator in that bedroom, as long as you have insulated the heat from directly heating the roof timbers, and then transferring that heat to the roof tiles then no problem whatsoever.

do it.

although i would personaly have 200mm (8") loft insulation between roof space and plasterboard. 

lofts that have not been converted to bedrooms are very cold as the heat from the house can not transfer through the loft insulation.

there is cheap stuff at the bottom for you that will do the job perfectly.

and remember that if there are any plastic 4" pipes in your loft, roof sewer vents, etc, the heat will transfer to them and travel up the pipe and look as though there is heat on the tiles around it where it exits the roof, you must lag these pipes too.
or a helicopter with thermal imaging will think you have the start of a house fire, as this is where it shows first, and they will dial 999.

there are a lot of barmy americans on here that should not even be commenting, they do not know the lengths that the uk police will go to, to catch growers in the uk.
you have not been caught yank, but come over here and try it.
two days ago they were flying around our place checking again, we get them 3 times a year here where i stay.
they also check windows too.


http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=11127503&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372016}/categories%3C{9372050}/categories%3C{9372230}/specificationsProductType=triple_roll


----------



## Clonex (Dec 13, 2011)

WeeGogs said:


> how many people have converted their lofts in to bedrooms in the uk, and how many have got a central heating radiator in that bedroom, as long as you have insulated the heat from directly heating the roof timbers, and then transferring that heat to the roof tiles then no problem whatsoever.
> 
> do it.
> 
> ...


What a load of BS,
show me 1 shred of evidence that a helicopter randomly flew over a house in the UK, switched on thermal imaging camera, picked up excessive heat in a loft and this lead to a bust ?
Please , advise ppl but dont drivel,
Check out uk law,
Everything the Helicopter does is recorded ,
It is not randomly allowed to scan into anyones private property without a warrant from a Judge,
this is a fact,
all the Police propaganda is deffo working on you lot thats for sure,
Heat , from a private residential property is not a reason that any judge in the land will issue a warrant without full evidence, however a serious light leak would not be good ,
I have run 4x600w hps and 2x250w mh lights in my loft for over 3 years,
All inside 2 handbuilt tents using total blackout pvc , black and white is a poor substitute,
there are many great reasons why lofts are useful to grow in from easy climate control to rockwool being bacteria and spore free so acts as a great bug blockade,
i hate scaremongers who's facts are baseless.
Peace.


----------



## nas2007 (Jan 22, 2012)

come on then who els is growing in they lofts?


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 22, 2012)

pvpothead said:


> to stop police thermal cameras from pickin up heatspots line the inside of your roof with lead


That sounds like one of Viz's 'Top Tips'


----------



## WeeGogs (Jan 23, 2012)

ghb said:


> i am roofing loft conversion expert and i disagree with you plans.
> 
> you should buy some kingspan tp10 100m and cut it to fit between the roof spars. if you want to go all out, do this then over the top of that put some tri-iso super 10. it is a blanket and you just tack it straight on to the spars. expensive but will stop you roof glowing white to a chopper. you won't need plaster board then, you will need an exhaust however as there will be a lot of heat/moisture build up.



(your original idea will work perfect cheap and effective).

and kingspan is not used in roofing, it is a concrete floor, swimming pool, or wall insulation board, and anyway jablite polystyrene board is cheaper and will do the same job. 

anyway do what i did i built a room inside a room with the same vacuum flask idea as you have and it works amazing, i built it from plasterboard and 50mm x 50mm timber with the 50mm space between the boards it is a lot cheaper than insulation and there is no heat on the outside space between inner room and outer room.
you can vent cold air in from anywhere you choose and vent it out of a window fan.

i got an 8" window fan fitted in to my kitchen window so any heat looks like it is coming from the house.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Jan 23, 2012)

also when you staple the black/white to the boards put a small strip of duct tap or cardboard on it and staple through it, it will stop the staples ripping straight through the plastic.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 23, 2012)

ROBSTERB said:


> also when you staple the black/white to the boards put a small strip of duct tap or cardboard on it and staple through it, it will stop the staples ripping straight through the plastic.


Good advise , but do not use " black n white " as it is not 100% light proof , Total blackout is the product you need , it consists of 3 layers of the white pvc.............


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 23, 2012)

this is so overplayed and used as a scare tactic .. its works very well though

i have heard so many growers convinced that helicopters are watching them
i always tell these folk its not the helicopters you got to worry about
the stealth bombers and the hubble telescope are watching you too
not to mention echelon

peace


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jan 23, 2012)

Clonex said:


> What a load of BS,
> show me 1 shred of evidence that a helicopter randomly flew over a house in the UK, switched on thermal imaging camera, picked up excessive heat in a loft and this lead to a bust ?
> Please , advise ppl but dont drivel,
> Check out uk law,
> ...


you talk fucking drivel, i know police that have been busted for having a house with a high heat output, the door was caved in and a copper answered it, ok you know it fucking all you... fucking build yourself a fucking grow loft pal, fill it with plants, i wont see you on the inside, but......... hammy the poof might....... OUCH !!!


----------



## Clonex (Jan 23, 2012)

Erm , calm down maybe ?
I have a Loft grow @ my work and read back what you typed , see if you can make any sense of it.


----------



## nas2007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Erm , calm down maybe ?
> I have a Loft grow @ my work and read back what you typed , see if you can make any sense of it.


lol i agree, 

@clonex, how did you set your loft up? did you insulate it and then plasterboard on top?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 24, 2012)

stephaniesloan said:


> you talk fucking drivel, i know police that have been busted for having a house with a high heat output, the door was caved in and a copper answered it, ok you know it fucking all you... fucking build yourself a fucking grow loft pal, fill it with plants, i wont see you on the inside, but......... hammy the poof might....... OUCH !!!


Alright Stephanie or is that weegogs I can never tell the 2 of you apart these days. 


Talk about split personalities. Why the 2 RIU accounts WEE/Steph?


J


----------



## Clonex (Jan 24, 2012)

nas2007 said:


> lol i agree,
> 
> @clonex, how did you set your loft up? did you insulate it and then plasterboard on top?


Hey nas2007,

Was already insulated between the boards so i just used total blackout pvc to make the seperate areas, I know ppl who have tents in their loft's just on flooring they have put down and that's it, i also know ppl who have their lofts converted into bedrooms with lights, tv , radiators etc giving off lots of heat , i am of the big opinion that if you stay below 2000w light power and you have no light leaks and know how to keep things to yourself you can go undetected, this is my opinion , scaremongery is rife on this site , such is the internet....


----------



## nas2007 (Jan 26, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Hey nas2007,
> 
> Was already insulated between the boards so i just used total blackout pvc to make the seperate areas, I know ppl who have tents in their loft's just on flooring they have put down and that's it, i also know ppl who have their lofts converted into bedrooms with lights, tv , radiators etc giving off lots of heat , i am of the big opinion that if you stay below 2000w light power and you have no light leaks and know how to keep things to yourself you can go undetected, this is my opinion , scaremongery is rife on this site , such is the internet....


good advise clonex, why do you say below 2000w? just curious,


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

I am of the opinion that 2000watts of HID light is a managable amount of light to be able to block out using Pvc plastic type materials and velcro and staples etc, Also , the heat given off by 2x1000w hid lights would roughly give off the same amount of heat as say a radiator and a flat screen tv, bedside lamp etc,
If you build more solid rooms or partitions using building materials , wood,plaster boards etc and introduced air con i'm sure going higher would be ok , although this would be more a commercial adventure and i would not advise anyone in the uk to do that in a loft, although it could be done.....


----------



## Matchbox (Jan 26, 2012)

Snap, interesting idea clonex, I suppose as well 2000w is roughly how many watts of electricity a bedroom would use 

In relation to the OP's post. I personally think that a well insulated loft would be fine for growing in the winter, though during the summer my loft got ridiculously hot which made me decide to stay downstairs.

Though the way our UK summers are going these days......


----------



## Clonex (Jan 26, 2012)

I personally think that a well insulated loft would be fine for growing in the winter said:


> I agree with you except for although the loft would prob be the hottest room in the summer months , it is also the best room available for discreetly dragging in cooler air from outside and exhausting hot air out, worth also bearing in mind that alot of newer UK properties have these air purifier/ventalation systems fitted , these are amazing and easy converted or pipes re-directed .....


----------

